# Centipede enclosures



## Hentzi (Sep 28, 2008)

Can anyone post up some pics of there enclosures its to give me a idea of what im looking for?

Thanks


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 28, 2008)

You can use a normal glass terrarium like this:
http://www.futtertiere24.de/xtcommerce/index.php/cat/c31_rechteckig.html

Or a special safe terrarium like this:
http://www.futtertiere24.de/xtcomme...info/p112_Sicherheits-Terrarium-20x30x20.html

For smaller species, there is also the possibility to use plastic containers such aus braplast or firstplast....


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 28, 2008)

A 19 qrt rubber container works well too.


----------



## Hentzi (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah ive got one of these the jumbo one http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?CatId=257&ParentId=181&ProdId=263 size Jumbo 11.5" x 16" x 10.5" will that be ok?


----------



## ahas (Sep 28, 2008)

My Sumatran Cherry Legs is in the enclosure similar to Cheetah' s.


----------



## JonathanF (Sep 28, 2008)

Tomorrow I'll post a thread about my new pede enclosures  I'll post a link here for you to see.


----------



## Hentzi (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks people i apprieciate it im not sure what pede im getting yet.


----------



## Scolopendra (Sep 28, 2008)

1 gallon jars @ Wal-Mart. do it


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 29, 2008)

i'll post two of my display tanks tomorrow night.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 29, 2008)

I keep mine in a 5.5 gallon Critter Cage.


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

It all depends on the pede you get really. Just make sure the tank is 1.5x higher than the individuals BL and 2x as long as it. 5-10 gallon tanks work great but there are alot of other ideas and ways to house a pede. Here is a pic of a setup for a larger pede.





its owner


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 30, 2008)

here is a 29 gal for the Scolopendra mutilan, it houses 23 centipedes
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m90/NetSerpent2003/100_1541.jpg

here is a 10 tank for another species that i am keeping.  
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m90/NetSerpent2003/100_1546.jpg

thanks,
jason


----------



## Hentzi (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome setup guys thanks


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 30, 2008)

@cjm

So you're saying that I should be keeping my 9"+ pede in a tank that's 14" tall?


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Snake_Eyes said:


> @cjm
> 
> So you're saying that I should be keeping my 9"+ pede in a tank that's 14" tall?


Unless you want a 9"+ pede roaming your house it's a good idea. they find any and every possible way to escape and will jump on the opportunity if given it. If the enclosure is taller than the pede's BL there is no chance of it escaping.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Unless you want a 9"+ pede roaming your house it's a good idea. they find any and every possible way to escape and will jump on the opportunity if given it. If the enclosure is taller than the pede's BL there is no chance of it escaping.


It's a good rule of thumb but as in my pics I posted, I've got a sub 10' pede in it and it's 13 inches to the top with 2 to 3 inches of sub. I've not had one escape or even reach the top yet. However, they do get close sometimes. lol


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

I swear I dont know how some of the pedes I lost escaped. What looks like a fool proof enclosure has failed me so many times. So I stick to the general rule and havent lost one sense. It works great indeed.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 1, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Unless you want a 9"+ pede roaming your house it's a good idea. they find any and every possible way to escape and will jump on the opportunity if given it. If the enclosure is taller than the pede's BL there is no chance of it escaping.


Yeah that would suck.


----------

